# Is my baby normal size?



## tawnykiller (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Folks, 
somehow I always seem to fall for the runt of the litter, and as with my 4 y/o rat terrier boy who was also a runt, I fell for Tawny our 9 week old German shepherd. (shes just under 10lbs) Her belly is nice and round,she eats with passion lol, and shes just precious and active as can be, but I wanted to check with others that know the breed to see if this is ok, since all the weight charts I can find show her as way under the norm. She did come from a litter of 13 if you can believe that so maybe that contributes to her smallish size?
I feed her twice daily, as thats what my vet reccomends and shes on a standard puppy kibble(about a 1.5 cups) with a bit of canned mixed in. 

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Among the various vet records I got from Sasha's previous owner, there was one from her first vet visit, I think at around 8 weeks, and it said she was about 10 lbs, too. Now, at 4 years old, she's a sturdy 26" and 80-85 lbs.


----------



## tawnykiller (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you so much that puts my mind at rest some. I so want her to grow up to be big and beautiful


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Tika was 7 pounds at 7 weeks. Her littermates (all 10 of them) were all 10-13 pounds each. Tika is within the standard for height and weighs about 65-68 pounds. Hmmmm why cant I remember the "sisters" weights.........


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

She sounds completely normal. Flash was WAY below the growth curve for a while. He's still a few pounds shy but he was 10+ pounds "behind" for a while, smaller than even the female growth curve.


----------

